# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Fillon gjyqi ndaj drejtoreshes greke qe lejoi te mesohej SHQIP

## prenceedi

> Ne 22 Janar 2010 do te filloj gjyqi ndaj drejtoreshes se shkolles fillore nr.132 te Athines Stella Protonotariu si edhe ndaj mesueses qe jepte mesime shqip
> Ish-drejtoresha gjykohet sepse lejoj te behej mesimi i gjuhes shqipe per femijet e emigranteve
> Behet fjale per nje shkolle ku 75 % e nxenesve jane femije emigrantesh
> Sipas gazetes << eleftherotipia>> te gjitha keto filluan me nje artikull te shkruar ne gazeten << Paron >> ku kjo gazet e cilesonte zonjen Protonotariu si *agjente shqiptare* 
> Kaq u desh dhe radhen e moren deputetet e partise LAOS: Georgiadis dhe Plevris (kush jeton ne greqi i njeh shume mire keto dy surreter)
> Te cilet e cuan problemin edhe ne kuvendin e Greqise 
> Dhe natyrisht nuk mund te mos rrinte pa shkruar edhe revista "Stoxos"
> Stella Protonotariu u pushua vjet nga puna dhe akuzuesi eshte drejtori i tanishem i shkolles
> *Keshilli drejtues i arsimtareve te atikise duke shprehur mbeshtetjen ndaj drejtoreshes i ben thirrje te gjith arsimtareve qe te mblidhen ne date 22-1-2010 ne diten e gjyqit , perpara gjykates ne Athine*
> ...


A nuk eshte koha qe edhe shoqatat e shqiptareve qe jane shtuar si kerpurdhat mbas shiut ketu ne Greqi te organizojne  emigrantet shqiptare  te ngrihen per te mbeshtetur kete Greke qe u perpoq tu mesonte femijeve te tyre gjuhen e nenes???
A nuk duhet qe edhe ambasada jone apo edhe qeveria shqiptare te nderhyje me kete rast????
Ketu flitet per shprehje te hapur te racizmit ne shtetin qe pretendon se eshte shteti me demokratik ne bote

----------


## drague

shtet leshi.

cfar pret nga gabelt e evropes.

eh c'a i boj une grekve ktu.zbor.

----------


## stern

*Ej zot i modh,mir e ke Drague,se knej rin si pula keta
Shtet demokratik qe eshte ncncncnc*

----------


## [MaRiO]

pfff  qenka me te vertet e vertet ajo qe kam degjuar qe greket jan me rracista se cdo shtet tjeter ne europe ballkan apo edhe ne bot  cte keqe ka te te mesosh nxenesit  shqiptar ne gjuhen e tyre  F*U*C*K GREECE

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Une nuk e di pse shani greqine ?!! Sa di une ishit ju ata qe linit dhe akoma leni koken per greqine, kur them ju u drejtohem shqiptareve te Shqiperise, se ne kendej nga Maqedonia dhe Kosova kur vjen puna e grekeve, vec i keni futur tek lista e popujve te degjeneruar dhe tek lista e popujve m.ut.

GV_USA

----------


## [MaRiO]

> Une nuk e di pse shani greqine ?!! Sa di une ishit ju ata qe linit dhe akoma leni koken per greqine, kur them ju u drejtohem shqiptareve te Shqiperise, se ne kendej nga Maqedonia dhe Kosova kur vjen puna e grekeve, vec i keni futur tek lista e popujve te degjeneruar dhe tek lista e popujve m.ut.
> 
> GV_USA


Se Di Sa i Njeh Shqiptaret Se Jetoke Dhe Ne USA  Por Po Te Them Qe  Greket  Nuk I Du  Dhe Ajo Qe Ka Ndodh Atje Esht Rracizem i gjall gje qe bota e denon

----------


## bindi

Greket me racista s,ma gjene mendja se ka dikund ne bote...!PISAT te drejtat e tyre i kekojne
ketu ne Shqipri, kurse te drejtat e shqiptareve nuk i aprovojne ne greqi...!Sidoqofte kjo politike e grekut ndoshta na bene te mbushim mend ne shqiptaret dhe t,ua kethejme nje dite me te njejten monedhe ,ashtu siç bene ata me ne gjate historise...!

----------


## drifilon

Gereket jane rracistate me te ndyre te evropese nje grubulle rracashe, egjiptiane  gabele vllahe A rumune rumune armene hebrej te asimiluare te  simplifikuare te ashtu quajture GREKE .


Nje kosovare ne vitin 2005 vrau nje greke ne zvicerre per qka u/denua me 8 vite burgime paramendoni sa do ta kishte denuare shteti greke ket kosovarin sikure  ta kryente ket vrasje ne GREQI.


http://www.rheintaler.ch/aktuell/app...art539,1432858

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Se Di Sa i Njeh Shqiptaret Se Jetoke Dhe Ne USA  Por Po Te Them Qe  Greket  Nuk I Du  Dhe Ajo Qe Ka Ndodh Atje Esht Rracizem i gjall gje qe bota e denon


Ishalla kjo qe thua ti eshte e vertete, sepse sinqerisht me thene ose me fol, gjate kohes kur une studjoja ne shqiperi, jo te gjithe shqiptaret e shqiperise, sepse kam pasur shoke te mire, por nje numer i mire i shqiptareve te shqiperise me shum inat i kishin shqiptaret e maqedonis dhe ato te kosoves se greket , e serbet!
Biles une kam degjuar shprehje te tilla nga shqiptar te shqiperise" Serbi mire ua ben juve, ca dreqin keni qe ankoheni" dhe nga momenti qe i degjova ato fjale nga ai, ai pushoi se qenurit shoku  ose miku im.

GV_USA

----------


## drifilon

Keta minorucate greke ne shqiperi duhet injoruare deri ne mose perfillje ,Ajo qfare kame verjture eshte fakti se shqiptaret e shqiperise sikur ju frigohen ketyre minorucave greke ne shqiperi

----------


## nitro

ketu ketu flisni mos llomotisni per iran e izarel se ata per vete e kane konsoliduar vehten e qellimet e tyre e per lesh skane vajtur.
 ketu po te hidhet ne ere shpia jote ju me diskutoni e lagu se lagu po sa mbrapsht shohim po kush na e dha kete mentalitet kaq te felliqur bre kush?
nga u beme ne kaq shikimlarget do sulmoje irani izraelin apo jo?
hajde tufe bagetish hajde nese ndodh nje gje me greket kokpalre si kjo e jona marrosen krejt neve as e veme ujin ne zjarr fare dilni ne proteste po te jini burra mo me shkruani ketu derr derr ver ver per iran e cifute atje po na behet vone per ta  shikoni pragun shikoni se  jane shtuar shume bollanot e janullatosat :i terbuar: 
poshte antishqiptaret dhe ata qe mpunojne per kundra tyre

----------


## xfiles

ky akt duhet konsideruar normalisht si akt armiqesor kunder shqiptarve nga vete shteti jone.

po harrova une, ne nuk kemi shtet, 
ne shqiperi nuk ka ngell lloj lloj kafshe pa ardhur dhe pa mesuar gjuhen dhe kulturen e vet, pa asnje kontroll nga shteti,
dhe greket jevgj te mallkuar denojne dike pse lejoi qe disa shqiptare te mesonin gjuhen e tyre.

Kjo çeshtje do çuar ne gjykaten e te drejtave te njeriut sepse eshte shkelje e rende.
Mallkuar qofshin greket, dhe tradhetaret e kombit qe sot zoterojne politiken shqiptare.

----------


## xfiles

> Une nuk e di pse shani greqine ?!! Sa di une ishit ju ata qe linit dhe akoma leni koken per greqine, kur them ju u drejtohem shqiptareve te Shqiperise, se ne kendej nga Maqedonia dhe Kosova kur vjen puna e grekeve, vec i keni futur tek lista e popujve te degjeneruar dhe tek lista e popujve m.ut.
> 
> GV_USA


kjo pershtypje qe te eshte krijuar eshte e gabuar,
te jesh jo-besimtar apo dhe i krishtere nuk do te thote te kesh simpati per greket.

Ka dhe shqiptare qe i duan greket, dihet se kush jane edhe ketu ne forum, por per fat te mire perbejne nje pakice te paperfillshme.

----------


## Korcar-L1

Po tju kishte degjuar ajo drejtoresha greke qe lejonte mesimin ne shqip per shqiptaret dhe arabisht per arabet, tani do bindej se paskesh bere gabim.

----------


## xfiles

> Po tju kishte degjuar ajo drejtoresha greke qe lejonte mesimin ne shqip per shqiptaret dhe arabisht per arabet, tani do bindej se paskesh bere gabim.


ti si mendon korçaro,
si thua ti, se nuk na fole hiç, si mendon per kete gjyqin, cili eshte opinioni jot modest,
ma bej qefin dhe pergjigju.

----------


## nitro

> ky akt duhet konsideruar normalisht si akt armiqesor kunder shqiptarve nga vete shteti jone.
> 
> po harrova une, ne nuk kemi shtet, 
> ne shqiperi nuk ka ngell lloj lloj kafshe pa ardhur dhe pa mesuar gjuhen dhe kulturen e vet, pa asnje kontroll nga shteti,
> dhe greket jevgj te mallkuar denojne dike pse lejoi qe disa shqiptare te mesonin gjuhen e tyre.
> 
> Kjo çeshtje do çuar ne gjykaten e te drejtave te njeriut sepse eshte shkelje e rende.
> Mallkuar qofshin greket, dhe tradhetaret e kombit qe sot zoterojne politiken shqiptare.



duhet  po kush ta beje keta legenat e shitur qe me spo dine nga ti fusin leket .
jo jo duhet ti fusin njer keta brenda qe te rregullohen punet se perndryshe neser rrezik kushedi cfare do bregdet apo toke shesin e cfare gerdec apo permbytje mund te ndodhe nga rrumpallat salirama
όπου οι μητέρες έχουν την οποία οι Έλληνες έχουν όλα 
παιδοφιλία όχλος
vdekje grekerve pedarasteve kokpalare :masaker:  :i merzitur:

----------


## brooklyn2007

Me nder qeveria shqiptare, di gje per kete ceshtje?!

----------


## lindaaa

> duhet  po kush ta beje keta legenat e shitur qe me spo dine nga ti fusin leket .
> jo jo duhet ti fusin njer keta brenda qe te rregullohen punet se perndryshe neser rrezik kushedi cfare do bregdet apo toke shesin e cfare gerdec apo permbytje mund te ndodhe nga rrumpallat salirama
> όπου οι μητέρες έχουν την οποία οι Έλληνες έχουν όλα 
> παιδοφιλία όχλος
> vdekje grekerve pedarasteve kokpalare


 Ti qe del me keto parrulla, nuk je me i mire se ata qe i bejne poshtersite. Popujt nuk kane faj. Fajin e kane qeverite dhe politika qe ndekin

----------


## cool_shqype

> Me nder qeveria shqiptare, di gje per kete ceshtje?!


po dhe si shperlim do te hape edhe shkolla te tjera deri ne Kukes

----------


## Korcar-L1

> ti si mendon korçaro,
> si thua ti, se nuk na fole hiç, si mendon per kete gjyqin, cili eshte opinioni jot modest,
> ma bej qefin dhe pergjigju.


Opinioni im?:P hmm  Nuk eshte vetem shqiperia shtet bordello, por dhe greqia ka nje qerre me budallenj ekstremiste te djathte, i vetmi ndryshim eshte se atje ka dhe njerez me 2 pare mend ne koke dhe simpatizohen me shqiptaret si ne jeten e perditshme ashtu dhe ne mediat televizive/e shkruara. Nga do merej vesh ky budallallek nqs mediat greke nuk do ta kishin bere problem?! Te pakten atje ekziston dhe vullneti vendas per tu bere balle ketyre ekstremisteve.

Cfare mund te me theshe per shkollat shqipe ne amerike? itali? (atje ku ka dhe shqiptare me shumice) besoj se vet shqiptaret nuk kane qef/vullnet te hapen te tilla shkolla, dhe nqs ka, do kete vetem nje grusht nxenesish ne krahasim me numrin e madh te emigranteve. 

Mua ashtu sic me vjen peshtire nga ky gjest i grekomaneve po ashtu ndihem dhe kur degjoj pergjithesime pa baza

----------

